# The Results are In....



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Ohh, no....not the prognosis you wanted to hear. I'm so sorry....I don't know what else to say except be strong and steady for her and sending heaps of hope for many more days together...hugs


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I hate it when work gets in the way of caring for our dogs, even if it just means running home and having a good cry 

I'm so sorry, what a scary diagnosis...and next Tuesday seems so far away right now. 

{{{hugs}}}


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

I am so very sorry.


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry for such a lousy diagnosis. I wish I knew what to say to make you feel better, but I know there really isn't anything. It's good that you're going to a cancer center to find out what options are available for potential treatment. Many people recommend switching to a grain free, cancer starving diet also, if she's not already on grain free. I know how hard this is, but try to enjoy every moment you can with her.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear this diagnosis for your sweet girl. Sending lots of love and prayers your way.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Oh no. I am so sorry to hear about this. I will be waiting to hear next Tuesday!! Meanwhile, you and Maxine are in my thoughts.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I am sorry! You caught it very early, right? Perhaps the oncologist will have a plan you can afford. Hugs to Maxine and your family, I will hope for the best for you.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh no, I'm so very sorry. Prayers will be coming from our house that they are able to help her so you can have lots more time with your girl. Hugs.


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

I am so very sorry.....it must just be awful having to stay at work.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear this crappy diagnosis  I'm sending positive thoughts your way and hope that there are a couple of good options to help Maxine out. I'm sure you will keep us posted.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Oh, I am so sorry. Hugs going your way.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I do know of a Golden who had most of his lower jaw removed due to cancer. He did fine and lived for a couple more years beyond that-good years, too.

Of course, a lot depends on location, whether it has spread, etc.

I am so sorry to hear this devastating news. My thoughts are with you and your poor girl.


----------



## damita (Jun 4, 2009)

(((((BIG HUGS)))))) - so sorry to hear but you both will be in our thoughts and prayers for the best possible outcome!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so very sorry for the terrible diagnosis. You & Maxine are in my thoughts and prayers. Please let us know what happens on Tuesday. xxoo Amy & Misty


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for the diagnosis. Hopefully the oncologist will have some positive information for you and she will have a long life left with you. My heart goes out to you and her. Spoil and love her.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I am so very sorry.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am swo sorry. I had hoped it was not cancer.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

No words of wisdom but sending lots of hugs and prayers your way.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I am so sorry about this diagnosis and have been checking and checking for news. I hope they give Max a pain patch/lots of pain meds etc right away as you are deciding on your course of action. Vets are not always as proactive as they need to be with stoici dogs like goldens.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I am sorry for your news. My thoughts are with you and Maxine, bless her heart.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

So sorry to hear this. As many have said cherish each and every moment you have. You'll both be the better for it.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

I too am so sorry. I do not envy you the decisions you face. My thoughts and good wishes are with you and Max.


----------



## breec3 (Jan 7, 2008)

I am so very sorry to hear about the diagnosis.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so sorry about this news. You and Maxine are in our prayers. As far as what comes next follow your heart. Whatever decision you make is the best for you and Maxine. Love her and spoil her. 

The hospital that Tasha received her chemo at always has trials going on. While we were in the waiting room I got to speak to several dog owners who were participating. The trials were fully funded and the owners did not have to pay any fees. You may want to ask about this when you go see the specialist. Also I recommend writing down all your questions because when you get there it does get overwhelming and I would always forget something. Please let us know how it goes on Tuesday.

My heart is breaking for you. Please know we will keep you both in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm just now seeing this...Ann I'm so very very sorry for you and sweet Max. I hope the cancer clinic has something to offer for you. 
Are there any clinical trials going on right now that she might be a candidate for??


----------



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear this news...lots of positive thoughts and prayers coming your way from California.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

The boys and I will be thinking of you and Maxine in these troubling times. I hope the cancer clinic has some viable alternatives for you. I will be waiting for updates on Tuesday.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Max's mom*

Max's Mom:

I am so sorry for the news. Your Maxine and you will be in my prayers.
I have never gone through this, but I know all you can do with anything we're dealt in life is to take it one day at a time and reach out for support-there sure is alot of that here. So many Moms that are going through this with their Golden girls and boys.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm so sorry.
You and Max will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR THOUGHTS AND PRAYERS!!!!

I was a wreck yesterday. I was at work and I just wanted to go home and be with her. When I got home she greeted me her usual happy bouncy self. I needed that and I gave her a BIG hug. Funny because my other two dogs did not try to butt in like they usually do, I think they know more than we give them credit for.

We head up north today for 5 days of fun, the dogs will be wet the whole time! Lots of swimming and adventures. I will take some of the time to do some research and figure out my questions. 

You folks are the best! This is great family!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I just saw the news, I'm so sorry. I hope you have 5 great, wet, fun days. Prayers for Max and you.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

So sorry for the diagnosis. Explore your options and have fun with Max on the trip. Our thoughts are with you.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Gosh Im so sorry......please enjoy the holiday with all you hold dear....


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I just saw this. I am sending good thoughts and prayers your way. Have a wonderful time on your trip!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Max's Mom*

Max's Mom

You and your family have fun on your trip and enjoy!!

We will be here for you always!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Well, **** about that diagnosis. Try to enjoy your holidays with the pups and know that you will do whatever is best for Maxine. Give that girl a smooch from me, would you please?


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

I just saw this also, I hate to hear that about Maxine. I hope you have a wondeful weekend and Casey says to throw a few bumpers from him to Maxine.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry you got bad results. Keeping you all in thoughts and prayers


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

I hope you have a fun filled five days.
There is a saying in AA that has helped me more than anything anyone has ever said to me -
"You have no control over what happened yesterday.
You have no control over what will happen tomorrow.
The only thing you have control over is right now:

Please enjoy your "right now" with Max!!!


----------

